# seattle for11/27-11/29



## chexchy (Oct 15, 2015)

we are comming back from vancouver. we need two night stay in seattle area 11/27-11/28 check out 11/29.  it is friday & saturday nights.  My children have always stay in resort.  so they are kind freaked out hotel rooms.
thanks


----------



## chexchy (Oct 22, 2015)

*pump*

pump up to the top


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 22, 2015)

I've never seen anyone offer a Seattle timeshare.  If you don't want a hotel you might want to check VBRO or such.


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 23, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> I've never seen anyone offer a Seattle timeshare.  If you don't want a hotel you might want to check VBRO or such.



There is a Worldmark there (The Camlin).  I can't imagine it having availability this close in.  Maybe a WM owner with points to rent could take a look.....


----------



## chexchy (Oct 23, 2015)

*my hope*

that is what i a hoping for a last minute cancelation.
I have seen any wm resale.  where do i find them?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 23, 2015)

chexchy said:


> we are comming back from vancouver. we need two night stay in seattle area 11/27-11/28 check out 11/29.  it is friday & saturday nights.  My children have always stay in resort.  so they are kind freaked out hotel rooms.
> thanks



I think that's going to be tough to do in a timeshare.  It may be time to get the kids introduced to a different reality.  You might want to think about an option such as Residence Inn or Extended Stay America, where the units have some kitchen type amenities and include a sofa bed in the living room. When we had kids we used locations such as that on occasion. 

If you are coming down from Vancouver by car, you can save quite a bit of money if you don't stay in Seattle.


----------

